# Braid and Wire



## Steve B (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm new to braid and was wondering: what's the best way to cut braid (65-80 lb.) consistently clean before tying? Knife, clippers, scissors, ... ? And what size wire leader would you recommend when trolling for Wahoo? Thanks.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

I just use anything I have on hand (cutters on a pliers, knife, etc.) & then singe the end of my braid after I tie my knot.


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

They make braid scissors with a fine serrated edge to catch the braid and keep it from slipping as the blades come together. They work well.


----------



## reel talent (Feb 26, 2013)

I would go no lower than 60lb wire single stand for wahoo.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Kids safety scissors are great for braid. They don't have the pointed end that could stab you when your in a hurry and you can keep them in your pocket.


----------



## Steve B (Aug 14, 2012)

Thank you for the tips! Heavier set-ups are loaded with fresh mono / braid and two new TLD25 combos for Christmas to start my Wahoo education. Just waiting for the better weather days ahead.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Steve B said:


> Thank you for the tips! Heavier set-ups are loaded with fresh mono / braid and two new TLD25 combos for Christmas to start my Wahoo education. Just waiting for the better weather days ahead.


 How did you spool the TLD 25's..? What lb. braid and mono?


----------



## Steve B (Aug 14, 2012)

250 yards of Momoi's 40lb. mono on bottom and 200 yards of Power Pros 80lb. braid on top ... so that I can both bottom fish and/or add 15-20' of mono leader (shock) for trolling.
May not be "the norm" (?) but I really enjoy catching (and eating) the reef fish and would like to have the option of (learning how to) trolling too. Good advice is appreciated!


----------

